# Another Rock Damaged Condenser...



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

The Butcher said:


> Driving home from work this afternoon I turned on the A/C for the first time in a few months (75 in Phoenix Today!) only to discover that it wasn't blowing cold air!! I let it run for about ten minutes before I gave up thinking it was just me, then it started to make some weird noises... I took it straight to the dealer and the service manager (whose a good friend of mine) took the car into the back to have his tech look at it. About 20 minutes later he asked me if I wanted to come back and see the rock puncture in the condenser. I was surprised to see how bad the condenser was peppered from rock damage! Long story short I was informed by my friend that damage like this is not covered under warranty.,. I have an appointment tomorrow morning at 7:00am to get the condenser replaced and the system recharged to the tune of $650! Needles to say I'm not thrilled... Anyone have any suggestions on how to prevent this from happening again? I can't believe there isn't any protection behind the bumper for the condenser, seems like a major design flaw to me!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


There was a tsb on this exact same issue it should be covered under warranty due to not having a sheild around the condesor.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

This is something that GM should cover because they have fitted a deflector panel on the newer cars just for this. Placing the Condenser out there on the bottom as a Ram air will have the stones hitting. Even on my new 2012 I have added a front Bra to it with its upper and lover screen to catch the stones. Even though they have added this deflector it sits very low and still who knows may pick up that magic stone to make my day.


----------



## The Butcher (Apr 6, 2011)

It's times like this where I wish the service manager wasn't a friend of mine so I could push a little harder and try to get them to fix it... But good news, it sounds like my insurance company is going to cover it under comp so ill only be out $250 for the deductible instead of the full $650 for the repair 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Try reading this thread.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-service-issues/5151-ac-condenser-shield.html


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I put window mesh in front of mine. The front bumper had to come off, though.


----------



## Richard (Dec 1, 2012)

The Butcher said:


> Driving home from work this afternoon I turned on the A/C for the first time in a few months (75 in Phoenix Today!) only to discover that it wasn't blowing cold air!! I let it run for about ten minutes before I gave up thinking it was just me, then it started to make some weird noises... I took it straight to the dealer and the service manager (whose a good friend of mine) took the car into the back to have his tech look at it. About 20 minutes later he asked me if I wanted to come back and see the rock puncture in the condenser. I was surprised to see how bad the condenser was peppered from rock damage! Long story short I was informed by my friend that damage like this is not covered under warranty.,. I have an appointment tomorrow morning at 7:00am to get the condenser replaced and the system recharged to the tune of $650! Needles to say I'm not thrilled... Anyone have any suggestions on how to prevent this from happening again? I can't believe there isn't any protection behind the bumper for the condenser, seems like a major design flaw to me!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


There are a lot of rocks on the road. That is definitely a design flaw. That should definitely be covered under warranty. A simple rock kicking up shouldn't destroy the condenser. They should have a shield over the condenser to protect it. I would definitely protest the charge as a design flaw.


----------



## kuchak (Dec 26, 2012)

The same thing happened to mine. They fixed it and installed a shield, no charge.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

The Butcher said:


> Driving home from work this afternoon I turned on the A/C for the first time in a few months (75 in Phoenix Today!) only to discover that it wasn't blowing cold air!! I let it run for about ten minutes before I gave up thinking it was just me, then it started to make some weird noises... I took it straight to the dealer and the service manager (whose a good friend of mine) took the car into the back to have his tech look at it. About 20 minutes later he asked me if I wanted to come back and see the rock puncture in the condenser. I was surprised to see how bad the condenser was peppered from rock damage! Long story short I was informed by my friend that damage like this is not covered under warranty.,. I have an appointment tomorrow morning at 7:00am to get the condenser replaced and the system recharged to the tune of $650! Needles to say I'm not thrilled... Anyone have any suggestions on how to prevent this from happening again? I can't believe there isn't any protection behind the bumper for the condenser, seems like a major design flaw to me!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App




The Butcher,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you are having with your Cruze. I would like you to keep me posted on this. If you have any questions or would like my assistance please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

That sucks dude. It should be replaced under warranty. 

Mines at the dealer getting a new AC compressor due to a weird noise. I asked them to put the shield and the tech said he'd have to check if it was made for the 2011. We'll see.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Apparently, that shield just covers the eight slots in the front bumper. Two of the top centers ones are already covered by that license plate bracket leaving the six to protect. While I have some very strong plastic chicken wire made for outdoor use, heck, will check with my dealer for a free shield, From the photos I looked at, looks like just have to drop that underneath front shield and snap it in.

Upper grille is actually only 18 by 5.5" of open area, Anything more than 0.4" in diameter shouldn't get in there, but also a potential problem. Compared this with my Supra, same type of bumper and hood type grill, instead the bumper is also of the mesh type. Seems like the Cruze guys overlooked this minor detail with those large open slots.


----------



## The Butcher (Apr 6, 2011)

Called GM customer service today and got the "not sure we're gonna be able to help you" speech... Said they had to talk to the dealer I'm working with and would give me a call back tomorrow. I informed the representative of the TSB that was neither offered to me or performed on my car to protect the condenser and reiterated to her that because this is a known issue I don't believe I should be liable for the repair. Hopefully they decide to cover this, not sure what good it will do me to request a manager if she says no. Anybody whose successfully had their condenser covered by GM have suggestions on how to get them to agree to pay for it?


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

The Butcher said:


> Called GM customer service today and got the "not sure we're gonna be able to help you" speech... Said they had to talk to the dealer I'm working with and would give me a call back tomorrow. I informed the representative of the TSB that was neither offered to me or performed on my car to protect the condenser and reiterated to her that because this is a known issue I don't believe I should be liable for the repair. Hopefully they decide to cover this, not sure what good it will do me to request a manager if she says no. Anybody whose successfully had their condenser covered by GM have suggestions on how to get them to agree to pay for it?
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


I haven't had mine done as it was already done before purchased I would say call gm directly and file a complaint with them


Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

The Butcher said:


> Called GM customer service today and got the "not sure we're gonna be able to help you" speech... Said they had to talk to the dealer I'm working with and would give me a call back tomorrow. I informed the representative of the TSB that was neither offered to me or performed on my car to protect the condenser and reiterated to her that because this is a known issue I don't believe I should be liable for the repair. Hopefully they decide to cover this, not sure what good it will do me to request a manager if she says no. Anybody whose successfully had their condenser covered by GM have suggestions on how to get them to agree to pay for it?
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App




The Butcher,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you are having with your Cruze. I would like to look into your case for you. Can you please send me a PM with your VIN? I look forward to hearing back from you.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## vff (Jan 30, 2013)

I also have had this issue with my 2011 Cruze. The dealer wants $500+ to fix and said it was my fault due to rocks hitting it. Chevrolet should have told me to put a guard on it or provided one so this design flaw would not lead to a damaged condenser. I plan on filing a complaint with GM and see what I can further do about this.


----------



## Rubenidas (Jul 16, 2013)

The Butcher said:


> Called GM customer service today and got the "not sure we're gonna be able to help you" speech... Said they had to talk to the dealer I'm working with and would give me a call back tomorrow. I informed the representative of the TSB that was neither offered to me or performed on my car to protect the condenser and reiterated to her that because this is a known issue I don't believe I should be liable for the repair. Hopefully they decide to cover this, not sure what good it will do me to request a manager if she says no. Anybody whose successfully had their condenser covered by GM have suggestions on how to get them to agree to pay for it?
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


I just got the same speech and they looked into it and did not cover it. What did they tell you after all if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Mcgin014 (Oct 6, 2011)

Warranty is for repairs due to a failed component. It's not like the rock had a GM part number on it. I hate to sound like a dick, but if a rat gets under the hood and chews wires, should that be covered, because it was a design flaw that the rat got in there. I wouldn't expect them to pay for it.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Ghost14 (Jan 25, 2019)

Did you tie it down with zip ties?


----------

